# Những lưu ý khi chọn chăn - drap - gối - nệm cho phòng ngủ



## Chin Chin (25/3/19)

Phòng ngủ là không gian riêng tư và nghỉ ngơi của nhiều người. Vì thế mọi người thường chú trọng đến việc chăm chút cho căn phòng ngủ theo nét tính cách riêng của gia chủ. Sở hữu một bộ sản phẩm Chăn-Drap-Gối-Nệm chất lượng không những giúp bạn cảm thấy thoải mái mà còn đem đến sự gắn kết hạnh phúc gia đình. 

Màu sắc tinh tế, hợp phong thủy và giá cả tương xứng với chất lượng luôn là những quan tâm hàng đầu của người tiêu dùng khi lựa chọn bộ sản phẩm trang trí phòng ngủ. Hãy cùng Thegioinem.com khám phá Những Lưu Ý Khi Chọn Chăn-Drap-Gối-Nệm Cho Phòng Ngủ mà bạn nên biết qua bài viết bên dưới nhé:

*1. Lựa chọn theo sở thích:*
Một bộ sản phẩm giường ngủ êm ái, thoáng mát sẽ đem đến cho bạn giấc ngủ ngon trọn vẹn, cơ thể khỏe khắn sau một đêm dài tái tạo lại năng lượng. Tuy nhiên, khi lựa chọn nệm bạn nên lưu ý đến sở thích lẫn tính chất cơ địa của người dùng, sau đây là một vài gợi ý bạn có thể tham khảo:

Nệm cao su - Đây được mệnh danh là chiếc nệm có độ đàn hồi tuyệt đối, hỗ trợ nâng đỡ tối đa các vùng trên cơ thể. Nệm được sản xuất từ 100% cao su tự nhiên với cấu trúc bọt khí hở nên vô cùng thoáng mát khi sử dụng cả vào những ngày hè oi bức. Đặc biệt, nệm cao su thiên nhiên còn phù hợp với nhiều đôi tượng sử dụng từ già cho đến trẻ. Điểm hạn chế của sản phẩm này là giá thành hơi cao hơn so với những dòng nệm khác.
Với những ai yêu thích nệm có độ cao và nhún thì nệm lò xo chính là ý tưởng tuyệt cho căn phòng ngủ nhà bạn.
Nệm bông ép - Nếu là tín đồ yêu thích nệm cứng thì bạn không thể bỏ qua những chiếc nệm bông ép có độ phẳng tương đối cao, rắn chắn và không lún xẹp khi nằm. Thông thương nệm bông ép là giải pháp tốt nhất cho các bệnh nhân mắc phải hội chứng về cột sống lưng, đặc biệt là người già và trẻ nhỏ đang trong giai đoạn phát triển xương.





_Những Lưu Ý Khi Chọn Chăn-Drap-Gối-Nệm Cho Phòng Ngủ_​
_*2. Lựa chọn theo điều kiện kinh tế-tài chính:*_
Khi mua nệm chắc chăn bạn sẽ không thể nào bỏ qua yếu tố về giá thành sản phẩm đúng không nào? Ngày nay, trên thị trường có rất nhiều dòng nệm từ bình dân cho đến cao cấp nhằm đa dạng hóa sự lựa chọn cho khách hàng. Về giá thành nệm có thể dao động từ vài triệu cho đén vài chục triệu đồng, tùy thuộc vào kích cỡ sản phẩm

Nếu có điều kiện bạn có thể lựa chọn những dòng nệm cao cấp như cao su thiên nhiên hoặc nệm lò xo, điều này sẽ không phí tiền đâu nhé? Bởi giấc ngủ và sức khỏe của bạn sẽ được chăm chút tỉ mỉ hơn. Mặc khác, nếu điều kiện kinh tế gia đình hạn hẹp thì nệm cao su nhân tạo hay nệm bông ép, nệm lò xo thường là lựa chọn tối ưu dành cho bạn.

*3. Đối với bộ Chăn-Ga-Gối:*

_*- Về chất liệu:*_
Các chất liệu để sản xuất chăn ga khá đa dạng như: cotton, lụa, Satin, Tencel,...Mỗi một chất liệu đều sở hữu nét đặc trưng riêng do vậy giá thành cũng khác nhau. Tùy thuộc vào sở thích và tài chính mà bạn có thể lựa chọn cho mình bộ sản phẩm  chăn ga ưng ý nhất.

Chất liệu cotton 100%: Những bộ chăn ga cotton khá phá phổ biến trên thị trường bởi chất liệu tương đối nhẹ, có độ bền cao và khả năng thấm hút mồ hôi tốt. Đặc biệt giá thành ga cotton tương đối rẻ, phù hợp với đa dạng dạng đối tượng sử dụng.
Chất liệu lụa, satin hay tencal...được phân khúc ở dòng cao cấp hơn, nổi trội ở tính năng thấm hút mồ hôi tốt, chất liệu mềm mịn vfa thiết kế sang trọng trong từng bộ sản phẩm....
_*- Màu sắc:*_
Bên cạnh yếu tố lựa chọn chăn ga theo màu sắc yêu thích, bạn có thể kết hợp với yếu tố phong thủy hợp mạng. Điều này không những giúp căn phòng trở nên đậm nét tính cách của gia chủ mà còn đem đến may mắn, tài lộc và hanh phúc cho gia đình.

Cụ thể về các màu sác tương sinh- tương khác theo từng mệnh:

Mệnh Kim hợp với màu trắng, vàng, bạch kim
Mệnh Mộc: màu xạnh lá
Mệnh Thủy: các màu đen, xanh sẫm
Mệnh Hỏa: màu đỏ, cam, xanh lá, hồng
Mệnh Thổ: vàng đất, nâu
_*- Giá cả tương ứng với chất lượng: *_ Thường những bộ chăn ga rẻ tiền khi sử dụng được một thời gian chất liệu sẽ dần bị mài mòn, không còn mềm mịn như lúc ban đầu. Vì thế bạn nên đầu tư hẵn cho giấc ngủ bộ chăn ga chất lượng vừa đem lại giấc ngủ ngon và đảm bảo an toàn cho sức khỏe. Thậm chị, bạn có thể sử dụng lâu dài và tiết kiệm được khá nhiều tiền đấy nhé

_Bên trên là một vài gợi ý khi lựa chọn Chăn-Drap-Gối-Nệm mà bạn cần cân nhắc khi mua, hy vọng sẽ giúp ích được cho bạn. Chúc các bạn sớm tìm được cho mình bộ sản phẩm ưng ý nhất nhé !!!_


----------

